
Solving all the wrong problems - vanilla-almond
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/opinion/sunday/solving-all-the-wrong-problems.html
======
brudgers
Previous:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Solving%20all%20the%20wrong%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Solving%20all%20the%20wrong%20problems&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

